

AskPG: Where'd my downvote arrow go ? - whyleyc

I've been a participant in the HN community for a couple of years now, and I noticed a few months ago that I no longer had a "downvote" arrow available to me on submissions and comments.<p>Whilst this is not the end of the world (as I generally prefer to upvote anyway), it would be nice to know whether this is a deliberate site policy (based on some kind of criteria), or a bug ?
======
jacquesm
Between arc3 and arc3.1 it was raised from 100 to 200.

~~~
whyleyc
I thought it might be some kind of limit like that - thanks for the info.

------
ErrantX
I expect the limits were raised: I seem to recall it used to be 50 karma (to
downvote) when I joined. Im guessing it got bumped.

